

Show HN: Build activity streams with Rails and getstream.io - tbarbugli
https://github.com/GetStream/stream-rails

======
Yadi
This is really awesome! I was working a gem similar to this while ago, but I
didn't open source it, because I couldn't support it.

This is amazing, good job guys! Excited to try it out.

~~~
tbarbugli
that's great to hear :) let me know what you think about it!

------
tbarbugli
Hello there, GetStream.io co-founder here. I just released a ruby gem that
makes it easier for RoR users to integrate activity streams (using our API
service). Soon I will create a small demo app based on this (as I already did
for Django and Laravel). Any feedback and suggestion is welcome! Thanks,
Tommaso

